# Buying wife's Fire--questions........



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm buying my wife's 6 month old Fire so she can buy the new Fire HD. I already have a 2 yr old K3 that I love and will continue to use. My questions---

The "Cloud Storage" that comes with the Fire--does that follow the device or the owner? 

I guess I need to (or she does) de-register the Fire from her Amazon acct and re-register it to mine?

I guess I have around 250 books on my K3--they stay there is that correct?  I'm thinking the Fire (at least for me) is pretty much a tablet and not a reader. I want to continue to use my K3 as my reader. 

I apologize if I've asked questions that are probably answered somewhere here on this site. I tried a search but had some difficulties.

Wayne


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, it sounds like you each have your own account and are not sharing content.

That being the case, to access what you already have purchased on your account, it will have to be de-registered from her account and registered to yours.  Then all your books will be available.  They'll show in the carousel.  They won't automatically be resident on the device unless you download them.  They'll still be available to your other Kindle as well.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wayne, it will be interesting to see how it goes after you get the Fire for your own.  

I was quite convinced that I would never stop reading on my K3, but that happened quite soon after I got my Fire, much to my surprise.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I was quite convinced that I would never stop reading on my K3, but that happened quite soon after I got my Fire, much to my surprise.


Me too! I thought I'd continue doing my reading on my K3, but the brighter screen in the Fire makes reading sooooo much easier for these tired old eyes.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

My wife and I share a Prime membership just RENAMED our individual kindles on the Amazon web site under Manage your Kindle 

1. Orig Bob 
2. Orig Barbara 
3. Bobs Fire
4. Barbara Fire...

all 4 Kindles have the same content in the Book archives and the 2 fires have the same content in the Cloud..iOur individual kindles only have our own personal apps and books installed ..

When I order a book I have it downloaded to my Kindle ...but my wife can retrieve it from the cloud and install it on her etc..

To be honest both my wife and I now read on the fires...  rarely do we use our Original Kindles ..which came as a surprise to both of us...

Bob G.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I, too, find myself reading almost exclusively on the Fire. Feeling a bit guilty about neglecting my K3K. However, the Fire burns through the battery faster, so I may go back to reading on the K.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read on whatever is closest at hand and has enough battery.    But then, my eyes aren't bothered by backlit screens.  My first choice in good lighting though, is one of my eInk Kindles.  Especially one with buttons.

Betsy


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks to all for your replies. Her Kindle HD arrived yesterday and I re-registered the older Fire to my Amazon account last week. An easier task than I expected. 

She actually hadn't done much with her Fire to begin with even after owning it 6 months. I suspect this new HD won't be overused either but it's what she wanted. I've already gotten pretty attached to the Fire and can see many uses for me. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad you have it now.. it is easy to become quickly attached, for sure!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> ... it is easy to become quickly attached, for sure!


For sure. My wife has had a tab for a several months and I never was really interested in having one of my own. But enter the Fire HD!! WOW, can't imagine being without it now. It's become my primary reader and has replaced my K3K in my, "don't leave home without it" bag.


----------

